# Diawa Saltist 20H vs. Shimano Torium 14



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

which would you buy and why?
main use will be wreck fishing.

*Saltist 20H*
6.1:1
4 bearings + 1 bearing
16.5 oz
36 in crank retrieve
15.4 max drag
14 lb/350 yds
*Torium 14*
6.2:1
3 bearings + 1 bearing
15.7 oz
36 in crank retrieve
13 lbs max drag
14 lb/300 yds


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

newell 229/235


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm a newell fan to Ooeric, but between those two I'd have to go with the Diawa.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

ooeric said:


> newell 229/235


i knew this was going to happen 
please between the 2 listed.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

have owned both reels but only have the daiwa now. would buy another daiwa 100%


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I have owned both but I also prefer the Saltists.
IMO....Saltist is built for the surf/pier caster in mind. A great upgrade from the Grand Wave / SHA series.

The Torium is nice too...but felt a little slow out of the box. There is a little work that needs to be done to get the spool spinning ( clean out bearings and adjust the break pins [ remove or add]. I did not like the plastic bail switch.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Buy the Saltist


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Nother vote for the saltist (currently have both )


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

no experience with the other, but the saltist is the awesome. havent used it for wreck fishing but have for casting in the surf and trolling.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Quite a few captians down here in Hatteras are using the diawa you mentioned with 50lb braid on it butterfly jigging the wrecks here...


----------



## dbr826 (Jun 9, 2007)

If saltga was a choice I'd say go with it. But it's not so go with torium.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

the torium is very nice looking and all but ive never used it so i cant comment on it, if i were at choice here i would definitely go with the saltiga.


----------

